# Fledged Too Early



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Okay, this is my first rescued pigeon. Saw the young squeaker last Sunday, just standing by a puddle in the parking lot, ignoring traffic. Fully feathered, a few yellow fluffs remaining on his head, no white on his cere yet. Tried to catch him, but he kept dodging under cars. His sibling could fly along the ground and followed an adult (dad). A nearby store evidently cleared an area above their entrance where several pigeons were nesting. This bird wasn't quite ready to launch. 

Saw him again this evening under a bench and grabbed before he could dodge away. Thin, but no other apparent problems. He's on a heating pad (with room to get off). Showed him the water bowel, but he didn't drink. It's been wet enough here that he may have found puddles. Offered seed, he handily ate about a teaspoon, including some peas. His one poop was mostly water, so I gave him a probiotic pearl. He spent some time on the heat source and has been back working on the seed.

Other than heat, shelter, food, and water, do I stress him with any meds in the absence of other symptoms? I was thinking of adding probiotics and garlic to the seed tomorrow, maybe ACV in the water. Is this appropriate support for a young thin bird? I have some meds, just not sure if it would be better to wait till he recovers a bit. Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Terri B.

Have you seen any improvement in him since last Sunday. Any weight gain, how are his droppings? Can he fly yet?
Sounds like he should be ready to fly.
If you see he is improving, I would just continue with what you're doing. Maybe at some point you can have a fecal done, check for worms, coccidia etc.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Didn't catch him till this afternoon. He wasn't flying last weekend and doesn't seem to have progressed in this area because I was able to catch him by hand. He's probably lost weight since last weekend when the pest control folks cleared out his nest area. 

His first poop this evening was just urates but since then he produced one with a small amount of bright green fecal. Not surprising since he probably wasn't taking in enough calories this week. He's been nibbling on seeds off and on since he arrived, but is finally dozing (off the heat source). So glad he's eating on his own.

I did a quick physical before closing him up for the night. No obvious signs of injury, just thin. When handled, he squeaks in protest. So cute.  :b

Guess I'll see what kind of poops are there in the morning. If he seems interested, I'll see what he can do with those wings. Barring any other indication, I'll wait till he recovers to a healthier weight before treating for worms, canker, or coccidiosis.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations on your first rescue, Terri! Very well done. Obviously, this little one needed some help or you wouldn't have caught it so handily. I think I would give it a few days of the good life and see what happens. The bird should start putting on weight and become more vigorous. If it doesn't, then I'd probably go with treating for the common things.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi TerriB,

Great rescue! Yes, it is very beneficial to give this youngster, a little ACV, probiotics, and garlic caps, and I would even give him a drop of colloidal silver down the throat for any infection that might be going on.

It is possible that he may need some heavy duty doses of gut bacteria at this point to crowd out the bd bacteria. He might just have a mild case of coccidiosis, which you can knock out with either a small cap of probiotics for several days down the throat or some kefir. I wouldn't hesitate as that migh be the reason he is not yet flying, especially if his poop is watery.

A garlic small gel cap down the throat each day, will definitely turn him around, as long as he doesn't have an upset stomach. This will re-enforce his immune system, cleanse his blood and will take care of any "unwanted guests" for now. The garlic caps seem to give them the correct dose that I have never gotten from the garlic in the water. Probably because I give it to them every day, and sometimes they just don't drink enough of the garlic water.

Some of my birds response, (who absolutely have had puddles of water under them every two hours), to this kind of treatment has been weight gain, poop getting solid and healthier appetite, as well as cleaning them out. Don't forget the colloidal silver, as it will take out any coccidiosis that may be presenting itself. If you don't see better results in a week then I would get a fecal done.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks, Reti, Terry, and Treesa! He's still alive this morning - so far, so good.  Lots of poops, nothing solid, bright green fecal, lovely white urates. Haven't seen him drink, but he continues to eat well. I dusted him for lice since I started scratching last night (lice and fleas both like my chemistry).

I put him in a bigger cage while I cleaned the smaller crate. He walks around fine, but shows no inclination to use his wings. The mouth works and the poop chute works, so that's enough for now.

I will continue the heat disk and probiotics, vitamins and a few drops of ACV in the water. I have colloidal silver, but I'll hold off on the garlic a bit till his stomach recovers.

Thanks again for your suggestions and support!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, he probably is not flying simply because he is too young. I'd go with what Treesa advised, particularly the probiotics, and, if you can, weigh him every day. If he is eating well, it won't take too long for him to gain weight. I would hold off on any meds for right now.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry B, 


If he is comfortable enough with you to let you gently massage his Beak, you can likely get him inspired to 'nuzzle'...

Just dip your finget tips into some warm Water, and from below his eye level, just slowly reach up tieh the finger tips of one hand, and gently massage the root area of his Beak...

if you can get him to 'nuzzle' and to be asking to be fed, you cen then gently guide his Beak with the same massaging finger tips, gently keeping your finget ips on his Beak, guide it into a small Bowl lf WARM Water, and he will gladly drink...but you need to keep your finger tips on his Beak as he does so.


Young Pigeons do not like cold or cool Water, do not associate 'Water' as such with anything since they have never seen it before, and are used to their Water being a tactile/emotional experience and for it to be "warm" from their parent's Crop.

After a few rounds of this, or over a day or two, he will learn to recognise Water oin it's visual presentation in-a-bowl, and he will abide cooler Water and or begin drinking on his own.


Best wishes..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*He can fly!!!!!*

Put him on the floor while cleaning the crate and he flew to the top of a 3' plant!!! Rearranged the room to allow for safe flying pratice. HIgh and low flat surfaces, large enough to allow for awkward landings. Double checked his wing pits - still a small (~1") naked patch under each wing. Poops small but starting to form up. Fecal still bright green. 

Thanks, Maggie. I've been giving probiotics once a day. Would twice be better?

Showing a lot more interest in his surroundings. He squeaks periodically. Calling to his parents? I weighed him this morning - 165 gms. :0 !!! Still eating well, in fact becoming a bit picky and flinging seeds.  Do I offer grit?

Oohh! He just flew across the room made a mid-air U-turn and returned to the top of the crate where he started. So talented!!!  I can close off this room to let him have free access to practice flying during the day. Should I continue to offer a heating pad at night?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terri,

Can't offer any better advice than you've already received....

Just wanted to say Good Luck with the fledgling....sounds like he's having a good time with you!

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks, Linda. It is fun having a young pigeon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi TerriB,

Sounds like he is doing better.

How much weight has he gained? What was the original weight?

I would continue to offer the heating pad, if he should want it.

What is the dose of the probiotics you are giving? If it is a small dose, I would increase for a few days. I usually give them 1/4 teaspoon of probiotics, but I will opt for the whole capsule if the poop is very wet.

As soon as he no longer has an upset stomach get him a garlic capsule each day. This will bring up his immune system.

Is he getting any calcium supplements?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks Treesa. Hadn't thought of calcium supplements, but I'll set him up with a dish of mineral-vitamin powder.

He's down to 156 from the initial 165, but otherwise seems to be improving. He ate breakfast and is now sitting on the heat disk in the crate, although he has freedom to move around the room. So I'll continue to offer heat till he no longer wants to use it.

Poops are more formed, but the fecals have changed from bright green to black. I'll continue the probiotics a few days longer.

Oh, how cute! He just did the wing and foot stretch, just like a big pigeon!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terri, I'm happy the little guy is flying and eating. However, the weight loss does concern me a little bit. He should be gaining each day rather than losing.

When we get one in at that weight, we always supplement any seed with Exact. After we have hydrated and see that first poop, we mix up a diluted formula and feed them about 10-15 cc - trying to make sure we don't overload the crop. We use the diluted formula for the next 2-3 feedings and see how his digestive system goes then start making it thicker and increase the amount to about 20-25 cc, 3 times per day. We always have seed and water in their cage. I doubt you will need to feed him too long. I just like to get them over the "hump" and get good nutrition in them at the start.

We also weigh them every day.

We use Benebac powder (a probiotic) in the formula. Now, the instructions say, i.e., add at one feeding, then go a few days and add it again. Instead, I used this for every feeding when we had all the babies this spring and was happy at how they did. I probably did this for about a week, then, as they seemed to be pooping fine cut back to 1 x day for another week or so. Then, I switch to Probios in their water about 2 x week.

I know you're enjoying him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB,

Wow, I hadn't realized the youngster had actually lost weight. I think extra feedings are in order as our resident baby expert, Maggie mentioned , and do get him on the garlic caps, as that will help straighten up any issues and chase away any worms.


Maggie,

I can see that you are a firm believer as I am with the probiotics. Using it as much as I have, I have realized how important component it is in supportive care, especially youngsters.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

In the last two days I have been brought two young white doves with the same symptoms, so I can follow the advice given here!

I noticed a referral to "probiotic pearls", sounds like something I could use for new intakes...has anybody got any further details?

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, I am absolutely sold on it. None of the babies had digestive problems, and it seemed to me they picked up eating on their own quicker than usual.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cyro51 said:


> I noticed a referral to "probiotic pearls", sounds like something I could use for new intakes...has anybody got any further details?
> Cynthia



Hi Cynthia,

Here is a link:

http://www.naturdoctor.com/Chapters/Store/sunshop/index.php?action=item&id=4


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Maggie, thanks for mentioning supplemental feeding! I decided to wake him up and I'm so glad that I did. I offered a little well of dilute Exact (with a pinch of probiotics) in a fist lined with saran wrap. He was VERY ENTHUSIASTIC! I finished off with straight water since he seemed most interested in that. Tomorrow morning, I'll pick up a baby nipple. (Thanks, Phil!)

Treesa, I found the Now garlic caps, which are smaller than the others I'd found. Late this afternoon, I started pecking at the seed with my finger to get him started. He got very excited and joined me eating as fast as he could. He may need a seed-eating buddy for a while in addition to supplemental feeding.

The probiotic pearls I have been using are BioBeads by Natrol. They're the size of a pea and I use them any time I'm giving the birds antibiotics.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Weigh back up - 171 gms before breakfast!*

This morning he sucked down two nipples of dilute Exact with probiotic powder. He wasn't interested in more food but did take a good drink of straight water. I thought that squabbies learn to drink before learning to peck, but maybe not? 

Overnight poops were a nice amount and becoming formed. Urates have a yellow tinge (from the Exact?) and fecal portion still black. He's standing on the rolled towel nest edge rather than the heated center, sleeping rather than all the active searching and calling (for a parent to feed him?) he was doing yesterday.

Will offer food and water again in a few hours and see if he wants to move around outside the cage. Hopefully, hydration and food will turn things around. Thank you all for all your input!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Diarrhea*

Starting yesterday afternoon, poops have become diarrhea (liquid fecal). How long do I hold off to see if it will resolve on it's own? (I have Trimeth Sulfate and coccidiosis meds on hand.) He's started defending his nest when I reach in but is less active when out of the cage.

Weight increased to 184, but he's no longer interested in drinking the Exact. I tried cooked mashed millet mixed with a bit of water, but he wasn't interested in that, either. He will peck (and eat) a small amount of small seeds and will readily accept a drink of water from a small cup. I hate to force food when he can eat, but he's not taking in enough calories. I gave him 15 ccs of dilute Exact by syringe this morning and will repeat at noon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The diarrhea may just be from change of diet.

Have you tried handfeeding the seed to him?

Also, has he received the garlic cap yet?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Making progress eating on his own. He's actively and effectively pecking the small seed about as fast as the adult birds do. Yesterday he only ate red millet, today's specialty is the slightly larger white milo (such a quick learner!). This evening, he weighs 190 gms so that's moving in the right direction. I syringed an additional 12 ccs of dilute Extract again this evening to top him off.

Poops starting to approach olive-drab color, still not well formed. Treesa, I held off on the garlic since you mentioned not giving it on an upset stomach. Now that he's eating more eagerly, should I give him just the single capsule?

Cynthia, I sure hope your two white doves are progessing well!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news, Terri! Sounds like your little one is doing just fine  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi TerriB,

Sounds like he is coming along nicely.

I would go ahead and start with a garlic capsule every other day for a week, and then every day. That may just all he needs, as it will cleanse his blood and rid him of any parasites he may have.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terri, so glad to hear of the weight gain. You can probably thicken the Exact some now and begin to taper off completely in a few days since he is eating well.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks, Terry, Treesa, and Maggie for the cyber-mentoring! I can't imagine how scarey this would be for someone who wasn't familiar with pigeons.

He's actually starting to have some width. Initially, he was so thin that he looked almost flat. This morning when I reached in to pick him up I got wing-wacked!  After breakfast, he did a bit of grooming and I noticed he's already starting to show the purple/green on his neck. Although he's still using the heat disk, poops have a nice olive-drab color, formed but wetter than the adults, which I think is normal for young birds. Not out of the woods, but moving in the right direction.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on getting a wing slap. That is definitely a sign he is going in the right direction ...and a compliment.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Helicoptered several times today!!*

Seems to be generally doing well. He's holding steady at 182 gms and producing normal poops. Doing fine with small seeds; attempts to pick up peas, but usually ends up flinging them across the room.  Chases my hands out of the cage with pecks, wing-wacks, and squeaks. May have been practicing drinking since the adjacent dish of grit is now soup and he is no longer interested in a cup of water presented to him. I'll offer a bath over the weekend, just in case he's interested. Thank you all for helping me with this!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi TerryB,



The ( famous) 'ACV-Water might be a very good thing for his system, if you are not already useing it.

I'd feel fine to have his drinking Water be the Two ( or even Three ) Tablespoons of raw ACV to a Gallon of Water for the next couple weeks. Might just tindy up whatever is making the poops runny...

They will drink excess water sometimes when trying to flush their system from something bothering them in their digestive system.

You can always Worm him also, once you feel he is strong enough, and he prolly is strong enough now for that matter...


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion, Phil. I'll include some ACV in his formula tomorrow morning. I'm too uncertain about his drinking to want to mess with putting it into his water. I'm still syringing about 10 cc's morning and evening, partly for the calories and partly for the comfort factor.

Last night, he kept nuzzling but didn't want food or water. Finally I figured out that he wanted a hand nest/squab sandwich. Held him for a while again today. Must be feeling tactilly deprived after almost constant contact with his parents/sibling.

Can I start hand feeding him some peas or is he too young to digest such big items?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Can I start hand feeding him some peas or is he too young to digest such big items?


The dried peas might be a bit too large/difficult for the youngster, but thawed frozen peas should be OK.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback, Terry. I'll provide a variety of seeds and let him progress at his own pace. He's making good progress - nice poops and weight is up to 192 gms. Skilled at drinking and helicoptering, practicing eating and flying.

This afternoon, I was preparing to pop a probiotic pearl down his throat. Before I could react, he reached down, grabbed the probiotic and swallowed it!!! He proceeded to pick up and eat several peas on his own, then got too excited and could only fling them. Later, I tried feeding him some safflower - WOW!!!!. He liked the flavor so much he started pecking at the safflower seeds. When he couldn't manage to pick them up, he started wing-wacking, pecking, and squeaking at me, as if it was my fault he couldn't manage them!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> He liked the flavor so much he started pecking at the safflower seeds. When he couldn't manage to pick them up, he started wing-wacking, pecking, and squeaking at me, as if it was my fault he couldn't manage them!


ROFL   Better get your safflower act in top form, Terri  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terri, you just described why we love them so much. Such characters!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, don't you love a frustrated pidgie 

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Making good progress. He's eating well and gaining weight, spends several hours a day loose in the room so he can practicing flying. This afternoon, he was relaxing with one wing under him, just like a big bird. 

I have a question. When baby pigeons get feathers, are they adult feathers or interim adolescent feathers? The feathers on his wings look like adult feathers, but his head and body feathers are soft and fluffy, not crisp like my adult birds. Do they just need to get a good powder coating?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Preferred Wormer?*

Is there a preferred wormer for young birds, mild but still effective? I have several on hand - Moxidectin, Ivomectin, and Wormout Plus (Praziquantel, Oxfendazole, Diclazuril). Any recommendations? The young feral is now 301 grams, legs becoming less black and more pink, cere showing a tinge of white, still some squeaking but voice is starting to change. Behavior is mild, so I'm changing my initial guesstimate of male to female. She's an independent little sweetie.  Eating and drinking well, spending most of the day loose in room to practice flying.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terri, 

Sounds like you're doing a wonderful job with this little stinker, but of course you would

The first set of feathers that a young pigeon gets are not as strong or stiff as the adult feathers. These are temporary and should moult in a few months. At least that is what happened with my youngsters. They were born in May, were fully feathered by July and then moulted again that fall into their true and adult feathers.

As for the wormer, and if I were you, I would use either the Ivermectin or the moxidectin. Both are very effective and gentler wormers for pigeons.

Wishing you continued good fortune for this young pigeon


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice to see you posting, Brad! My outside birds are due for worming, so it looks like Moxidectin for all of them tomorrow. Thanks! We just had two days of hard frost, so this is good timing.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Three Week Update*

Young feral now weighs somewhere between 275 and 325 gms. I haven't been able to get an accurate weight for several days because she hops and scrambles too energetically for me to read the scale.  She has filled out nicely and is eating well on her own. Poops are good. Her flight skills have improved and it now takes some negotiating to catch her to put her away for the night.

It's really neat watching her grow up. The feather fields under her wings and just behind her beak are coming in, as well as additional feathers down her back. This afternoon she dropped two secondaries, so could be starting her molt. Last week, I put down a pan of water and, once she had privacy, she enjoyed her bath. Afterward, she endured being blown dry, then went right to work putting her feathers in order. These really are magnificent creatures!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> These really are magnificent creatures!


Yes they are! And you've done such a good job with this youngster! Kudos to you and the bird both!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They re the cutest.
Thanks for the wonderful update.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terri,

Great update!

Glad things are going so well!

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*What a difference a day makes*

Yesterday, I could gently catch her. Today, NOT! I had to wait till dark to pick her up and put her back in the cage. Thinks she's such a smarty pants because she can fly now.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Little hen is molting, with regular baths to help release the feathers and develop a powder coating. She's eating well and has developed an impressive seed fling.  Since she's living solo, twice a day I gently encourage her to practice a bit of flying around the room. Her maneuvering has improved and I can no longer catch her during daylight. Her wing-wack is deadly accurate and she always gets to win when defending her sleeping corner. 

Trying to decide if she will be releaseable in a few weeks or if I need to wait till spring. The window in her room is open during most of the day and the room's heat vent is closed off, so she is somewhat acclimated to the cooler temperatures. Does a young bird released this late in the year stand a chance? What do you think?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Trying to decide if she will be releaseable in a few weeks or if I need to wait till spring. The window in her room is open during most of the day and the room's heat vent is closed off, so she is somewhat acclimated to the cooler temperatures. Does a young bird released this late in the year stand a chance? What do you think?


Yeah .. that's always the GOTCHA! As long as the bird meets the release requirements (I think they are in the Resources section) .. basically is very healthy, totally self sufficient with regard to eating and drinking, feathers in great condition, flys well, and isn't totally tame .. I think sooner to release is better than later. The longer you keep them, the more attached you get to them and they to you .. it's extremely hard not to let this happen .. 

Your weather is a bit harsher than mine here, but nothing compared to many places in the country. I'd try for a spell when the weather is supposed to be good, and let the little one go. The contrary to that is if YOU and THE BIRD are already bonded .. then you've got a pet .. otherwise, let the young one go and wish it well. JMO ..

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback, Terry and Nona. This little hen is quite wild and independent. (It's taken steely resolve not to try to tame her!) Once her molt is finished, I'll look for a stretch of mild weather so she can fly free.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great post on soft release, Nona. Thank you! I've done that with a couple of groups of youngsters and it works well .. aside from the strange looks and questions you get from people wondering what the heck you are doing  

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Flight Practice*

The little feral isn't getting the flying practice she would with a roommate, so several timesa day I've been gently encouraging her to fly around the room. Waving a horizontal hand behind her like a flying bird's wing seemed to be the least stressful. When I went in this afternoon to clean up poops, she started hopping and flitting about in anticipation of "our" flight. Made me think of the excitement described before letting birds out to loft fly.  I also let her chase me away from her roust a bit so she is comfortable defending her place. Just waiting for her molt to finish and then find a few days of nicer weather for her release.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a great update, Terri! I'm so glad things continue to go so well!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terri, 

You are such a good surrogate pigeon mom Sounds like she's doing very well and with your "lessons" I know it's going to be hard on you to release her so do you really think this is the best time of year to do it? I don't know what your winters are like, but I would think winters would still be a "lean" time in your area too. I'm not trying to convince you to keep her, but perhaps spring would be better and when there is more available food. I'd worry about a winter release but then again, I have very little experience with rehabbing and releasing in general myself.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I know, Brad, that's been concerning me, especially with the early winter blast we had early this week - low of 26, high of 31. :O!!! Keeping her till the weather moderates means that she would be here for 6 months. That's a long time for her to be alone.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*House Guest For The Winter*

I was awake most of the night, psyching myself up to release the feral. This morning, we went to check out the release site and found that the place where her home flock roosts had been fitted with plastic spikes to block access! I don't know how long it will take the established birds to find new places to sleep, but the nights are too cold and damp to add a young bird to the turmoil of birds scrambling for night perches. Looks like the little feral is wintering over in our spare bedroom.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TerriB said:


> Looks like the little feral is wintering over in our spare bedroom.



Hi Terri, 

I'm personally relieved that you are holding off until spring, it's too much of a risk and especially now hearing that her home flock has been dispersed by the spikes!

As long as you don't baby and cuddle her too much, she should stay "wild" hopefully and still do well with a spring release I would think. She'll be that much more mature and experienced by that time too


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very good decision, Terri! Thank you for doing the right thing for this young pigeon!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the reassurance, Brad, Terry, and Phil (via PM). I was torn between "She deserves to fly free!" and "She's too young to be out in this!"

She's a very sweet little hen. By spring, she'll be a stronger flier and hormonally ready to find a mate.  For now, she enjoys lounging on the windowsill watching the juncos and towhees.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terrib,

That sounds like a wonderful plan.

You definitely made the right choice, as the bird will be the best she can be, and so will the weather. 

There is one lucky male pigeon out there, who has no idea what a healthy young beauty he will get for a mate.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Terri, just putting my 2 cents in here that I think your decision is the right one to make - besides, think of how much fun you'll have over the winter.  

We're wintering a young pigeon, Jimmy, in the house and the little devil has completely captivated us. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if he doesn't become a "keeper".


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks, Treesa!



Lady Tarheel said:


> ...I wouldn't be a bit surprised if he doesn't become a "keeper".


I've thought of that myself!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Tony (feral #1) is feisty and badly wants a nest and a hen. I've been gently discouraging his claiming a nest site so hopefully he won't be as likely to try to bring a hen back here - there are just too many raptors in the area!!! Although he is in a room with the heat turned off, it's not as cool as outside temps. To start acclimatizing him to outside, he's been spending the night in a crate in the garage. I need to rig up some kind of cat & rat & possum proof cage (hardware cloth wrapped around the plastic crate?) so he can actually overnight outside for a while. I've also started moving small dishes of food and his water bowl around so he gets the idea that food and water are where he finds them. His flight skills are excellent - the only way I can catch him now is if my hand challenges the area where he wants to nest. We have a brief tussle, then I pick him up and pet him while he bites me.  I have really been impressed with this little bird. Very steady and sure of himself but definitely not tame with people in general. (My husband helped me move one of the big crates and Tony stayed well away from him.)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi TerriB,

Sounds to me like you are doing a great job acclamating him to the wild. He probably will be more then ready when the time comes.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks, Treesa!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Up, Up, and Away!*

The past several weeks, Tony (aka Feral One) has become increasingly restive, trying to claim a nest site and find nesting materials (yanking bits off of a roll of paper towels!). To acclimate to the outside temperatures, he's been overnighting on the back porch, safely protected in a small crate encased in hardware cloth. We've been practicing the release every morning when I bring him into the unheated bedroom where he spends his day. This morming was sunny and clear, with the next two days predicted to be mild. So...

We drove to a spot we knew pigeons congregated and parked where we could see about a dozen birds sunning on the rooftop. I held the crate up to the window and gave him a minute to get his bearings while I watched the wild birds for any sign that there was a nearby predator. Finally, I opened the crate door and he scrambled out and took off. Two flaps and he was above the car, but we could see his shadow, circling AWAY from the birds on the rooftop! (No, no, no!!!) Then he flew into view, along with the six pigeons that he had seen coming up from behind us. (What a smart bird!!!) I'm sure I will be able to check on him regularly. I mean, how many handsome, blue check pigeons with red feet and purple-green neck feathers are there?! 

Thank you to all who fed me information, made suggestions, and offered encouragement on this endeavor. It's been a pleasure!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like the perfect release, on a perfect day.

I am sure he is enjoying his new life and thank you for making it all possible.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds like a great release, Terri! Thanks so much for all you did for this pigeon!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That release is just GREAT, Terri!

Mr. Squeaks and I wish him wellness, long life, a mate and pigeon buddies!!

With LOVE and HUGS!


----------

